# Ti faccio SAPERE



## Paolo78mi (11 Dicembre 2018)

[13:29, 11/12/2018] G: Domattina devo ricordarmi di venire al lavoro in auto e non in treno
[13:44, 11/12/2018] PaoloHaScrittoSolo________________________________________________: Ti faccio sapere
[13:45, 11/12/2018] G: No lascia stare
[13:45, 11/12/2018] G: Fino a ieri era si adesso mi fai sapere
[13:45, 11/12/2018] G: Assolutamente no
[13:46, 11/12/2018] G: Visto che per te ho spostato giorno per vedermi con Simone
[13:46, 11/12/2018] G: Tra noi termina adesso sono stanca di essere trattata come un pupazzo
[13:46, 11/12/2018] G: Addio
[13:47, 11/12/2018] G: E non rompermi più i coglioni
[14:00, 11/12/2018] G: Adesso con Simone riprendo e non ho intenzione di usare precauzioni
[14:00, 11/12/2018] G: Quindi non azzardarti a chiedermi di farlo ancora con te
[14:00, 11/12/2018] G: La risposta è NO
[14:01, 11/12/2018] G: Col tuo modo di fare mi hai ROTTO il cazzo
[14:01, 11/12/2018] G: E non scrivermi che ti BLOCCO
[14:07, 11/12/2018] G: Se te ne devi scopare un’altra mercoledì...nessun problema...basta che lo dici
[14:09, 11/12/2018] G: Le palle e le prese per il culo non mi piacciono ancor meno i tuoi sbalzi d’amore e i tuoi standby...adesso metto io FINE al tutto
[14:10, 11/12/2018] G: Ho spostato appuntamento con Simone e ho anticipato il lavoro per poter finire prima domani sera
[14:10, 11/12/2018] G: Mi ero organizzata e tu mi vieni a dire ti faccio sapere
[14:11, 11/12/2018] G: Ma va a fanculo
[14:11, 11/12/2018] G: Sparisci
[14:16, 11/12/2018] G: Le persone non sono cose ma persone
[14:17, 11/12/2018] G: Tu vuoi rispetto quando sei il primo a non darlo
[14:18, 11/12/2018] G: Se non volevi più vedermi per me andava bene
[14:18, 11/12/2018] G: Sei stato onesto a dirmi che scopi altre
[14:18, 11/12/2018] G: Continua ad essere onesto
[14:19, 11/12/2018] G: Per me non era un problema chiudere con te
[14:20, 11/12/2018] G: Ma alla fine mi hai obbligata te
[14:20, 11/12/2018] G: Addio
[14:31, 11/12/2018] G: Ma se ne hai un’altra che ti interessa me lo potevi dire...a me fa piacere per te
[14:32, 11/12/2018] G: Ma non tenermi come ruota di scorta
[14:32, 11/12/2018] G: Con me non funziona
[14:33, 11/12/2018] G: Comunque non scoperemo MAI più assieme
[14:33, 11/12/2018] G: Se vuoi puoi rimanere un’amicizia qui in chat
[14:33, 11/12/2018] G: Stammi bene


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

Spostate nell'happy hour che è giunto il momento della ricreazione


----------



## alberto15 (11 Dicembre 2018)

ma e' una discussione vera? non capisco


----------



## Paolo78mi (11 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ma e' una discussione vera? non capisco


Si, è una conversazione con la mia Scopamica G ... a cui Domenica sera ho dato una bella ripassata dopo 3 settimane di ASTINENZA (sua di lei) ed eravamo in sintonia per replicare Mercoledi sera (Domani) ma mi ANNOIA terribilmente.

:unhappy:


----------



## Paolo78mi (11 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Spostate nell'happy hour che è giunto il momento della ricreazione


ahahahahhaha

G sta IMPAZZENDO... assaggiato il BIBERON adesso lo vuole due volte a settimana... seeeeeeeeeeeee è arrivata !!!


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ahahahahhaha
> 
> G sta IMPAZZENDO... assaggiato il BIBERON adesso lo vuole due volte a settimana... seeeeeeeeeeeee è arrivata !!!


Bravo paoletto, adesso faglielo capire


----------



## Paolo78mi (11 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bravo paoletto, adesso faglielo capire


Che è NOIOSA ?
Credo lo sappia di già....
Se non rispondo un motivo ci sarà !!!

:carneval:


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Che è NOIOSA ?
> Credo lo sappia di già....
> Se non rispondo un motivo ci sarà !!!
> 
> :carneval:


E allora passi di qui con l'intento di annoiare noi? Fammi capire.

Che a noi non basta più il remake di Sandra e Raimondo


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bravo paoletto, adesso faglielo capire


 è un consiglio vagamente materno, che nasconde un velato senso accondiscendente purché la smetta


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è un consiglio vagamente materno, che nasconde un velato senso accondiscendente purché la smetta


Ma noooooooo, assolutamente, cosa dici mai?


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Che è NOIOSA ?
> Credo lo sappia di già....
> Se non rispondo un motivo ci sarà !!!
> 
> :carneval:


 minchia Paolo, però stai imparando bene


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma noooooooo, assolutamente, cosa dici mai?


 non apprezzi la lezione sui biberon, vedi come sei inzenzibbile al potenziale di Paolo


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non apprezzi la lezione sui biberon, vedi come sei inzenzibbile al potenziale di Paolo


No, ma Paolo secondo me ha un altissimo potenziale ANCORA INESPRESSO, il che è differente


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, ma Paolo secondo me ha un altissimo potenziale ANCORA INESPRESSO, il che è differente


dagli tempo che ancora qualche post è poi vedi come si esprime


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dagli tempo che ancora qualche post è poi vedi come si esprime


Non ho pazienza


----------



## alberto15 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, è una conversazione con la mia Scopamica G ... a cui Domenica sera ho dato una bella ripassata dopo 3 settimane di ASTINENZA (sua di lei) ed eravamo in sintonia per replicare Mercoledi sera (Domani) ma mi ANNOIA terribilmente.
> 
> :unhappy:


ma e' sposata? se si la cosa si fa intrigante 

Ma in cosa ti annoia?


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho pazienza


 e va beh allora mi costringi

  [MENTION=3568]paolo[/MENTION]78 facci vede' quanto ti esprimi che foglia non ha più pazienza, con o senza biberon va bene basta che batti un colpo


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e va beh allora mi costringi
> 
> [MENTION=3568]paolo[/MENTION]78 facci vede' quanto ti esprimi che foglia non ha più pazienza, con o senza biberon va bene basta che batti un colpo


Lo hanno chiamato per una emergenza.
Ai pompieri serviva prima uno scivolo d'emergenza, e poi un idrante. Non so se proprio in questo ordine, ma tant'è.
Alla prossima


----------



## Paolo78mi (11 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dagli tempo che ancora qualche post è poi vedi come si esprime


Odio quando sento la pressione... 
Odio quando la vedo scalpitare per vedermi ...
Odio tutta questa euforia solo per finire a scopare insieme...
Odio e faccio di tutto per stroncare la cosa sul nascere


----------



## Paolo78mi (11 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ma e' sposata? se si la cosa si fa intrigante
> 
> Ma in cosa ti annoia?


No, non è sposata... è SINGLE e vuole il suo biberon (il palo della luce che mi ritrovo in mezzo alle gambe)... 
è peggio di me a 20anni quando ero morto di FIGA !!! 

Mi annoia nei suoi modi di fare, in ciò che scrive... nel fatto che deve organizzare tutto nei minimi dettagli !!!

Ecco la frase che oggi mi ha fatto scattare sull'attenti è stata di oggi alle 13:30 perche era in programma la scopata del Mercoledi sera : 

"Domattina devo ricordarmi di venire al lavoro in auto e non in treno"

Uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mi da sui NERVI


----------



## alberto15 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> No, non è sposata... è SINGLE e vuole il suo biberon (il palo della luce che mi ritrovo in mezzo alle gambe)...
> è peggio di me a 20anni quando ero morto di FIGA !!!
> 
> Mi annoia nei suoi modi di fare, in ciò che scrive... nel fatto che deve organizzare tutto nei minimi dettagli !!!
> ...



ah ah ah se ti piace falle assaggiare il "biberon"  quanto aggrada a te e poi falle ciaoooo

p.s. ricordati che e' donna.... e le donne sono programmatrici di natura, almeno la maggior parte


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Odio quando sento la pressione...
> Odio quando la vedo scalpitare per vedermi ...
> Odio tutta questa euforia solo per finire a scopare insieme...
> Odio e faccio di tutto per stroncare la cosa sul nascere


ma se odi tutte 'ste cose di lei , in più è noiosa perché la frequenti?


----------



## Marjanna (11 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Odio e faccio di tutto per stroncare la cosa sul nascere


2 anni Paolo....


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> 2 anni Paolo....


Non si impegna abbastanza


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2018)

Se non sbaglio avevo già scritto che lei fa soliloqui e non dialoghi... quindi non rapportandosi ma volendo imporre solo le sue aspettative, di cosa stiamo parlando?
Non importa come ti regoli tu ma quanto lei pensi di soddisfare le sue istintualità, non controlla neppure se rispondi....
quanto al biberon è contingente, questa è una trita ammennicoli a prescindere.


----------



## Farabrutto (11 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ma e' sposata? se si la cosa si fa intrigante
> 
> Ma in cosa ti annoia?


Dimmi che è una domanda retorica...
Ma al di là che praticamente scrive solo lei... E lui GIUSTAMENTE non risponde... Ma notate i tempi. Manco una M60 sul treppiede spara a raffica così.

Ma solo per curiosità è così solo alla tastiera o anche che so a cena?
Oppure con lei non condividi nulla. Nemmeno un caffè al bar e si scopa e basta?
Ma anche se suona male detto da un uomo... ma che gusto c'è? A scopare una che "non sopporti"...
Su una cosa hai ragione... Ti mette pressione. Ma a una così il biberon non glielo davo. Se poi è bellissima o scopa da paura... Allora forse... Ma deve essere proprio una cosa da urlo

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e va beh allora mi costringi
> 
> @_paolo_78 facci vede' quanto ti esprimi che foglia non ha più pazienza, con o senza biberon va bene basta che batti un colpo


Vi faccio assaggiare a tutte e due il BIBERON... cosi vi calmate ???


----------



## Rose1994 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Dimmi che è una domanda retorica...
> Ma al di là che praticamente scrive solo lei... E lui GIUSTAMENTE non risponde... Ma notate i tempi. Manco una M60 sul treppiede spara a raffica così.
> 
> Ma solo per curiosità è così solo alla tastiera o anche che so a cena?
> ...


Poteva benissimo rispondere a queste domande più interessanti, ma il suo unico obiettivo è sponsorizzare il suo biberon 
 [MENTION=7286]Farabrutto[/MENTION] conosci qualcuna che vuole il suo biberon?


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Dimmi che è una domanda retorica...
> Ma al di là che praticamente scrive solo lei... E lui GIUSTAMENTE non risponde... Ma notate i tempi. Manco una M60 sul treppiede spara a raffica così.
> 
> Ma solo per curiosità è così solo alla tastiera o anche che so a cena?
> ...


Bravissimo.... sembra un AK47.... non si inceppa mai...

No, non è alla tastiera, è tramite cellulare ! a Cena invece è NOIOSA... Non le va mai bene nulla e non ha mai idee concrete e realizzabili...

Con lei adoro fare il CAZZO che piace a me ... fregandomene altamente di ciò che le può piacere... tanto non ha particolari GUSTI...

Il bello di SCOPARE con lei è che si presenta sempre bella FRADICIA... e sembra incredibile, ma a distanza di 2 anni mi piace sempre KIAVARLA....


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma se odi tutte 'ste cose di lei , in più è noiosa perché la frequenti?


Perche la posso USARE a piacimento come TAPPABUCHI....


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Vi faccio assaggiare a tutte e due il BIBERON... cosi vi calmate ???


A parte che potremmo non essere in astinenza  comunque contieniti, qui non credo ci siano morte per i "pali della luce", quanto all'amica logorroica solo una persona con problemi di Q.I. insisterebbe tanto  con uno che dimostra di essere interessato a spanne e presente il minimo sindacale.  
Per inciso, qui nel forum abbiamo stuoli di pretendenti...  siamo gnocche in testa  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Vi faccio assaggiare a tutte e due il BIBERON... cosi vi calmate ???


Grazie per l'offerta, pensiero carino ma è...
E'..... ?
E'.....?

Ecco: sarebbe troppo


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Poteva benissimo rispondere a queste domande più interessanti, ma il suo unico obiettivo è sponsorizzare il suo biberon
> @_Farabrutto_ conosci qualcuna che vuole il suo biberon?


Eccomi RAGAZZE... Ho risposto... non è che posso stare sempre on-line.... 
ho anche una VITA da VIVERE e tante CORNA da mettere ai VOSTRI Mariti


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> *A parte che potremmo non essere in astinenza * comunque contieniti, qui non credo ci siano morte per i "pali della luce", quanto all'amica logorroica solo una persona con problemi di Q.I. insisterebbe tanto  con uno che dimostra di essere interessato a spanne e presente il minimo sindacale.
> Per inciso, qui nel forum abbiamo stuoli di pretendenti...  siamo gnocche in testa  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma anche se lo fossimo.....direi che esistono dei gran bei vibratori.


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> A parte che potremmo non essere in astinenza  comunque contieniti, qui non credo ci siano morte per i "pali della luce", quanto all'amica logorroica solo una persona con problemi di Q.I. insisterebbe tanto  con uno che dimostra di essere interessato a spanne e presente il minimo sindacale.
> Per inciso, qui nel forum abbiamo stuoli di pretendenti...  siamo gnocche in testa  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh IMMAGINO ... Gnocche a PALATE


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Perche la posso USARE a piacimento come TAPPABUCHI....


ehm...lo so di essere pignola...ma...per la precisione il tappaBUCHI - a mezzo biberon e/o palo della luce (mi piace la contraddizione implicita) - sei tu :rotfl:

E quello di cui state discutendo, è "a piacimento". 
Vi contendete il "a piacimento".

A mio parere le belle trombate sono quando il "a piacimento" non è conteso. 
A maggior ragione in una situazione come questa dove ognuno fa comunque per sè. 

Com'è che litigate per un legame immaginario?


----------



## flower7700 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> (il palo della luce che mi ritrovo in mezzo alle gambe)...



 solo il grande Rocco ha il palo della luce .... il tuo non credo ci arrivi.... o sì ? Parliamo di cm ?


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> 2 anni Paolo....


Ebbene SI... la sopporto da 2anni


----------



## Rose1994 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Io sono scioccata dalle parole che usa Paolo.
Tappabuchi, chiavarla a piacimento, per me ormai siete dentro a un gioco con delle regole precise dettate da voi.. Tu fai lo sbruffone e quello che non te ne frega niente ma hai lo stesso voglia di lei, e lei ti corre dietro perché ti vuole e questo rende la cosa eccitante per voi due. 
Non ho altre spiegazioni. Lei può essere un po' fuori di testa, ma sono 2 anni che vi vedete, ormai secondo me l'hai accettata così com'è.
Per quanto mi riguarda sono leggermente disgustata per come stai descrivendo un po' la situazione, sarà che sono giovane boh, ma avessi anche 16 pali della luce in mezzo alle gambe, mi terrei lo stesso la mia patata nelle mutande con uno come te. 
Sono gusti.  
Fortuna che il mondo è vario..


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma anche se lo fossimo.....direi che esistono dei gran bei vibratori.


Eccola... ci mancava NOCCIOLA !!! 

Tu prova con l'ESTINTORE ....:up:


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ehm...lo so di essere pignola...ma...per la precisione il tappaBUCHI - a mezzo biberon e/o palo della luce (mi piace la contraddizione implicita) - sei tu :rotfl:
> 
> E quello di cui state discutendo, è "a piacimento".
> Vi contendete il "a piacimento".
> ...


Ma si INFATTI piace ad entrambi fare SESSO... poi dopo 2anni calcolando che mi tira ancora il pistolino è solo un piacere... la cosa BRUTTA è che non voglio legarmi a lei per NESSUNA ragione. Ed è per questo che la CORNIFICO


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

flower7700 ha detto:


> solo il grande Rocco ha il palo della luce .... il tuo non credo ci arrivi.... o sì ? Parliamo di cm ?


Ma va la... Ho una dotazione superiore alla media Nazionale, ma decisamente INFERIORE al Dottor Illustrissimo Cavalier ROCCO SIFFREDI - Rocco Siffredi, pseudonimo di Rocco Antonio Tano, è un attore pornografico e regista pornografico italiano. Il suo pseudonimo si ispira a Roch Siffredi, il protagonista del film gangster Borsalino interpretato da Alain Delon.


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grazie per l'offerta, pensiero carino ma è...
> E'..... ?
> E'.....?
> 
> Ecco: sarebbe troppo


Ma prova no ? ti metti li comoda comoda a culo all'aria a smanettare sul cell e lasci fare a me NO ???


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io sono scioccata dalle parole che usa Paolo.
> Tappabuchi, chiavarla a piacimento, per me ormai siete dentro a un gioco con delle regole precise dettate da voi.. Tu fai lo sbruffone e quello che non te ne frega niente ma hai lo stesso voglia di lei, e lei ti corre dietro perché ti vuole e questo rende la cosa eccitante per voi due.
> Non ho altre spiegazioni. Lei può essere un po' fuori di testa, ma sono 2 anni che vi vedete, ormai secondo me l'hai accettata così com'è.
> *Per quanto mi riguarda sono leggermente disgustata per come stai descrivendo un po' la situazione, sarà che sono giovane boh, ma avessi anche 16 pali della luce in mezzo alle gambe, mi terrei lo stesso la mia patata nelle mutande con uno come te. *
> ...


Quotone
Il rispetto prima cosa
E sinceramente anche a costo di sembrare polemica e ultimamente lo sono, mi stupisce anche che ci sia qualcuno disposto a scherzarci


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ma si INFATTI piace ad entrambi fare SESSO... poi dopo 2anni calcolando che mi tira ancora il pistolino è solo un piacere... la cosa BRUTTA è che non voglio legarmi a lei per NESSUNA ragione. Ed è per questo che la CORNIFICO



In che senso la cornifichi?

Tu sei il suo tappabuchi. (in alternativa a Simone)
Lei è i buchi (o il buco, non lo so..) che tappi. 

E' un contratto di reciproco uso. 
Che bisogno avete di trasformarlo in uno psicodramma??

E perchè è brutto non volerti legare?
E' un desiderio. Se è un desiderio in cui ritrovi te stesso, mi pare vada bene, o no?


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ma prova no ? ti metti li comoda comoda a culo all'aria a smanettare sul cell e lasci fare a me NO ???


No


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io sono scioccata dalle parole che usa Paolo.
> Tappabuchi, chiavarla a piacimento, per me ormai siete dentro a un gioco con delle regole precise dettate da voi.. Tu fai lo sbruffone e quello che non te ne frega niente ma hai lo stesso voglia di lei, e lei ti corre dietro perché ti vuole e questo rende la cosa eccitante per voi due.
> Non ho altre spiegazioni. Lei può essere un po' fuori di testa, ma sono 2 anni che vi vedete, ormai secondo me l'hai accettata così com'è.
> Per quanto mi riguarda sono leggermente disgustata per come stai descrivendo un po' la situazione, sarà che sono giovane boh, ma avessi anche 16 pali della luce in mezzo alle gambe, mi terrei lo stesso la mia patata nelle mutande con uno come te.
> ...


Ciao ROSE1994

Guarda conosco la ragazza (che poi tanto ragazza a 47anni NON è) e la trovo anche dolce a suo modo, il problema è che a volte esagera e pretende e mi tratta come un suo OGGETTO personale... al che ho dovuto prendere le distanze... facendole credere che voglio uscire anche con altre donne (cosa che tra l'altro faccio già a sua insaputa).
Il gioco funziona cosi...ci si trova per fare SESSO e per uscire a CENA. Non siamo ne sposati ne fidanzati.
PRENDERE o LASCIARE (sono sempre stato chiaro con lei) - vabene diciamo ULTIMAMENTE lo sono stato....

Non mi va di far credere ad una donna "cose" che NON sono vere, sentimenti che NON provo. Cercate di capirmi donne, è importante NON mentire.

Ad un'altra donna che frequento leggermente più giovane (44anni) ho detto di avere una vena OMOSEX, in modo tale da farle SCEMARE ogni POESIA 

"""Per quanto mi riguarda sono leggermente disgustata per come stai descrivendo un po' la situazione, sarà che sono giovane boh, ma avessi anche 16 pali della luce in mezzo alle gambe, mi terrei lo stesso la mia patata nelle mutande con uno come te."""

La VITA è fatta di opportunità... e scelte.. è preferibile VIVERLA e gioire insieme dei piaceri della VITA. Poi una soluzione la si trova sempre a tutto. L'importante è il giusto equilibrio nelle cose.

Un Bacio perche sei GIOVANE
Paolo


----------



## Eagle72 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io sono scioccata dalle parole che usa Paolo.
> Tappabuchi, chiavarla a piacimento, per me ormai siete dentro a un gioco con delle regole precise dettate da voi.. Tu fai lo sbruffone e quello che non te ne frega niente ma hai lo stesso voglia di lei, e lei ti corre dietro perché ti vuole e questo rende la cosa eccitante per voi due.
> Non ho altre spiegazioni. Lei può essere un po' fuori di testa, ma sono 2 anni che vi vedete, ormai secondo me l'hai accettata così com'è.
> Per quanto mi riguarda sono leggermente disgustata per come stai descrivendo un po' la situazione, sarà che sono giovane boh, ma avessi anche 16 pali della luce in mezzo alle gambe, mi terrei lo stesso la mia patata nelle mutande con uno come te.
> ...


Ci vedo solo uno che fa lo sbruffone...pavoneggiandosi di una che gli sbava dietro...senza capire che questa vale manco un centesimo...e di conseguenza pure lui...poi condividere messaggi chat....il biberon...mah..


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ma si INFATTI piace ad entrambi fare SESSO... poi dopo 2anni calcolando che mi tira ancora il pistolino è solo un piacere... la cosa BRUTTA è che non voglio legarmi a lei per NESSUNA ragione. Ed è per questo che la CORNIFICO



Allora continua a cornificarla e procedi così, tutto sommato pare ti vada bene, quindi fai il tuo comodo e sopporta la tipa che insiste nelle trattative "sentimentali" come un mercante marocchino... 
L'alternativa è avere non solo il palo fra le gambe, ma anche gli altri attributi e dirle chiaro senza fraintendimenti che vuoi solo sesso e NON altre reperibilità. In quel caso credo finiranno anche le sue geremiadi ...


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quotone
> Il rispetto prima cosa
> E sinceramente anche a costo di sembrare polemica e ultimamente lo sono, mi stupisce anche che ci sia qualcuno disposto a scherzarci



All'inizio ho avuto RISPETTO della ragazza e ci ho creduto... ho iniziato una relazione seria (2anni fa)... poi poco dopo è sfumato il tutto...

Le parole che mi hanno fatto cambiare idea sono STATE :
1) io non voglio figli
2) io non verrò mai a vivere con te

al che ho preso la decisione di non perderci altro tempo.

Aggiungiamoci anche che per attirare l'attenzione ha fatto suicidare 3 zie e la madre ha tentato il suicidio....e lei ha un problema al CUORE forse irrisolvibile...

Voglio vedere VOI nella mia situazione se non le avreste dato una SCIAQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQUATA di TESTA a sta RINCOGLIONITA cronica !!!


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> In che senso la cornifichi?
> 
> Tu sei il suo tappabuchi. (in alternativa a Simone)
> Lei è i buchi (o il buco, non lo so..) che tappi.
> ...


Certo io le tappo la lumachina sbavosa che si ritrova in mezzo alle gambe... Sale sulla giostra si diverte e tanti saluti.
Anzi ci divertiamo in due perche il massimo è metterla a 90 e darci dentro come un forsennato....
COME SE NON CI FOSSE UN DOMANI 

Io credo che sto Simone non esista... credo piuttosto in un secondo numero di cellulare...
Non mi va l'attaccamento in stile COZZA... non mi piace, non mi è mai piaciuto.

A parte il SESSO diciamo che non vedo altro.
Dialogo ZERO
Feeling ZERO

Il mio desiderio è non perderci altro tempo


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> In che senso la cornifichi?


Nello stesso tempo esco anche con D 44anni e con C 35anni (la mia ex storica) e nel frattempo mi guardo in giro perche ho sempre voglia di pucciare il biscottino.

Che ci debbo fare RAGAZZE... finchè non trovo quella di cui mi INNAMORERO perdutamente.. Non posso fermarmi...
Chi si ferma è perduto...


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ci vedo solo uno che fa lo sbruffone...pavoneggiandosi di una che gli sbava dietro...senza capire che questa vale manco un centesimo...e di conseguenza pure lui...poi condividere messaggi chat....il biberon...mah..


Non faccio lo SBRUFFONE Gioia... 
Volevo solo un parere di una Donna che legge ciò che scrive una Donna... in preda all'astinenza.


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Certo io le tappo la lumachina sbavosa che si ritrova in mezzo alle gambe... Sale sulla giostra si diverte e tanti saluti.
> Anzi ci divertiamo in due perche il massimo è metterla a 90 e darci dentro come un forsennato....
> COME SE NON CI FOSSE UN DOMANI
> 
> ...


Minchia Paolo...lumachina bavosa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
le tue immagini sono...interessanti! :carneval:

non ho mai pensato potesse somigliare ad una lumachina 

Ma non riesci a divertirti senza psicodrammi?

Se fra l'altro non te ne fotte un cazzo di lei, lasciala sproloquiare, scopatela e ignorala quando straborda.
Ignorala per davvero intendo.

Ossia la sua  chat la apri quando ti va di trombare e quando decidi tu di cercarla, non quando lei scrive.
Avrai altro, no?

A cosa ti serve fra l'altro la chat??
Se si scopa, nel modo in cui dici di volerlo fare tu, manco serve.
Ci si sente per trombare.

Tipo "scopiamo stasera?"
"sì/no"

E poi non capisco i programmi.
Se ti voglio scopare, mica che programmo quando ne ho voglia.
Magari ho voglia tutti i giorni una settimana, e poi per tre mesi mi sei a nausea. 
Che roba è mettersi d'accordo??

Quante complicazioni per una scopata. 
Così si perde anche il divertimento, no?


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Allora continua a cornificarla e procedi così, tutto sommato pare ti vada bene, quindi fai il tuo comodo e sopporta la tipa che insiste nelle trattative "sentimentali" come un mercante marocchino...
> L'alternativa è avere non solo il palo fra le gambe, ma anche gli altri attributi e dirle chiaro senza fraintendimenti che vuoi solo sesso e NON altre reperibilità. In quel caso credo finiranno anche le sue geremiadi ...


Ma no ragazzi ... dai ... deve capire da SOLA che non c'è trippa per GATTI
Io non voglio ferirla, deve capire da sola che non sono la persona a lei consona, anche se KIAVIAMO bene insieme.

"L'alternativa è avere non solo il palo fra le gambe, ma anche gli altri attributi e dirle chiaro senza fraintendimenti che vuoi solo sesso e NON altre reperibilità. In quel caso credo finiranno anche le sue geremiadi ..."

Gliel'ho detto DOMENICA sera in sala, dopo averla kiavata per bene....
Più che dirglielo in faccia... cosa cazzo dovrei fare ?
Questa è proprio INNAMORATA...

e non RAGIONA


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Nello stesso tempo esco anche con D 44anni e con C 35anni (la mia ex storica) e nel frattempo mi guardo in giro perche ho sempre voglia di pucciare il biscottino.
> 
> Che ci debbo fare RAGAZZE... finchè non trovo quella di cui mi INNAMORERO perdutamente.. Non posso fermarmi...
> Chi si ferma è perduto...


Ma se non hai patti di fedeltà, di esclusività. Se la vostra è una relazione aperta che ha come obiettivo trombare, chi cornifichi??

A me sembra più una tua menata eh.
E sua insieme. 

Se io mi scopo uno, non ci ho fatti patti, non ho progetti, se mi trombo altri uno, due, tre o quattro sono cazzi miei. 
Manco ne parlo. 

Non lo riguarda.

In comune metto la lumachina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: il resto è roba mia.

Se tu metti in comune il biberon/palo della luce quello metti.

Del resto che problemi ti fai?
Sono problemi suoi.


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Minchia Paolo...lumachina bavosa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> le tue immagini sono...interessanti! :carneval:
> 
> non ho mai pensato potesse somigliare ad una lumachina
> ...


Ho già provato ad ignorarla...Niente.. non serve a niente.. Insiste fino alla MORTE...
Ogni tanto mi scrive, poi vuole chiudere, poi mi prega di scopare... è allucinante... manda Audio lunghissimi su whatsapp con pause enormi dove ragiona sul dafarsi... io gliene ho già parlato 1000 volte, ma niente... Non prende in considerazione NULLA... Ha solo voglia di SCOPARE... e se non la SCOPO si incazza....

Diciamo che andava bene all'inizio, ora si è bello scopare, ma non è che sia di fondamentale importanza per me.
Se non c'è altro, la trovo una perdita di tempo. Domenica abbiamo Scopato dopo 3 Settimane che le ho fatto fare astinenza. Si, è stato bello, ma ho acconsentito solo perche insisteva fino alla MORTE...

Concordo... se due persone hanno voglia... che si strappino i vestiti di dosso... diciamo che la passione è passione... ehehehhehehe a me piace farlo con lei perche la istigo e vedo che sbava come una forsennata alla vista del CICCIO.
Non dico che faccio il samaritano, però è appagante per il mio EGO 

:up:


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma se non hai patti di fedeltà, di esclusività. Se la vostra è una relazione aperta che ha come obiettivo trombare, chi cornifichi??
> 
> A me sembra più una tua menata eh.
> E sua insieme.
> ...


Non accetta che io scopi con le altre... Non lo accetta... capisci ?
Ed io è proprio qua che ti voglio...
Deve accettare e basta...
La mia paura è un RAPTUS di follia....
Io nel frattempo esco con altre 
NATURALMENTE e vorrei evitare scenate di GELOSIA


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Non accetta che io scopi con le altre... Non lo accetta... capisci ?
> Ed io è proprio qua che ti voglio...
> Deve accettare e basta...
> *La mia paura è un RAPTUS di follia....*
> ...


Ma che te frega se accetta o meno?

con chi scopi sono cazzi tuoi o no?

O ne parlate pure??

...da come scrivi...mi sembra che il palo ce lo abbia in mano lei e che il buco da riempire sia il  tuo


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ma no ragazzi ... dai ... deve capire da SOLA che non c'è trippa per GATTI
> Io non voglio ferirla, deve capire da sola che non sono la persona a lei consona, anche se KIAVIAMO bene insieme.
> 
> "L'alternativa è avere non solo il palo fra le gambe, ma anche gli altri attributi e dirle chiaro senza fraintendimenti che vuoi solo sesso e NON altre reperibilità. In quel caso credo finiranno anche le sue geremiadi ..."
> ...


Rassegnati, se il suo ideale maschile ...
:sbatti:


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ho già provato ad ignorarla...Niente.. non serve a niente.. Insiste fino alla MORTE...
> Ogni tanto mi scrive, poi vuole chiudere, poi mi prega di scopare... è allucinante... manda Audio lunghissimi su whatsapp con pause enormi dove ragiona sul dafarsi... io gliene ho già parlato 1000 volte, ma niente... Non prende in considerazione NULLA... Ha solo voglia di SCOPARE... e se non la SCOPO si incazza....
> 
> Diciamo che andava bene all'inizio, ora si è bello scopare, ma non è che sia di fondamentale importanza per me.
> ...


Ma se sai che insiste è perchè guardi la chat...io posso insistere con te se tu ascolti le mie insistenze.
Se tu non le guardi neppure, non sto insistendo con te. Sto insistendo con me. Da sola. 

Tu la vuoi per trombare?
Prenditela per trombare. fine.

Se incazza, si scazza anche. O no?
O il biberon che le dai è più letterale di quel che sembra?

il resto...rumore di sottofondo.

Anche se non capisco bene la passione in una situazione in cui sembra che il rompimento di cazzo sia maggiore del resto. 
Una trombata, seppur sopraffina, vale tutte ste menate?

Salvo le menate stesse siano il piacere che porta al piacere della scopata


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> In comune metto la lumachina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: il resto è roba mia.
> 
> Se tu metti in comune il biberon/palo della luce quello metti.
> 
> ...


ahahahah TI piace la storia della LUMACHINA Sbavosa vero ???

si, è una bellissima visione... Io quando le metto le mani in mezzo alle gambe e la sento calda e bagnata mi parte il trip... e divento un MAIALE debbo averla e farla mia... eheheheheheheheh

Che problemi mi faccio ?
Non mi va di far star male le persone....

Tu hai una bellissima visione del KIAVAMENTOS....
Ci troviamo Scopiamo e poi ognuno scopa a casa sua chi vuole... 

Ti svelerò un Segreto...

Nessuna e dico Nessuna donna in passato...e due delle mie EX erano sposate con marito all'oscuro di tutto... 
nessuna ha mai acconsentito al fatto che io "Single libero" potessi durante la frequentazione da Scop-A-micizia.. Potessi andare in giro a scopare altre... TUTTE GELOSE... Specie quelle SPOSATE !!! 

Capisci che adesso me ne sto zitto e non dico piu un cazzo a NESSUNA....
Anzi prima di proferir parola faccio mente locale sul Nome della Fanciulla presente nella Stanza, onde evitare fraintendimenti....

ehehehehheheheheh


----------



## Marjanna (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> All'inizio ho avuto RISPETTO della ragazza e ci ho creduto... ho iniziato una relazione seria (2anni fa)... poi poco dopo è sfumato il tutto...
> 
> Le parole che mi hanno fatto cambiare idea sono STATE :
> 1) io non voglio figli
> 2) io non verrò mai a vivere con te


A 47/48 anni dire di non volere figli magari porta anche un pensiero non strettamente legato al sentore di maternità, mettendo un ipotetico legame in crescita e una convienza sareste arrivati ai suoi 49/50 anni? Sai che vuol dire? Che quando un figlio arriva all'adolescenza lei avrebbe 65 anni, se sto figlio decide di fare l'università si laurea a spanne quando lei è già sui 75... una se ha un minimo di testa se la mette via.


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma se sai che insiste è perchè guardi la chat...io posso insistere con te se tu ascolti le mie insistenze.
> Se tu non le guardi neppure, non sto insistendo con te. Sto insistendo con me. Da sola.
> 
> Tu la vuoi per trombare?
> ...


Perche a volte è capace di far gioco leva su alcune cose che in passato mi davano (e mi danno) un fastidio enorme...
La mancanza di rispetto, ed il calpestamento del mio territorio... 
Siamo arrivati al punto che questa prende e si presenta sotto casa... MINACCIANDOMI che se non la KIAVO pianta giù un casino... Poi togliendole il GIOCHINO (il Ciccio, il Biberon) per alcune settimane, poi l'ho fatta smettere...

CMQ adesso siamo rimasti che io vedo altre DONNE e se le va bene è cosi altrimenti ANDARE....


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ahahahah TI piace la storia della LUMACHINA Sbavosa vero ???
> 
> si, è una bellissima visione... Io quando le metto le mani in mezzo alle gambe e la sento calda e bagnata mi parte il trip... e divento un MAIALE debbo averla e farla mia... eheheheheheheheh
> 
> ...


Come ti dicevo per quanto ne abbia osservate, lumachine non mi sono mai venute in mente.
Ma le immagini sono una cosa personale. E la lumachina (ina poi...) mi fa scompisciare. 

Secondo me sei troppo sensibile e tenero 

Io mai stata zitta.
I patti erano quelli.

SE van bene, bene.
Se no la porta è quella. 
Libera scelta. Amici come prima. 

Mai trattenuto nessuno che non compartisse le mie regole. 
E sempre salutato con affetto chi decideva che le mie regole non facessero per lui.

ci manca solo che io e te ci troviamo per scopare e dobbiam fare patti e scene che manco in una relazione decennale.

Si è amanti eh.
Tempo determinato.
Tempo del desiderio.

Dentro la bolla. Insieme.
Fuori la bolla, ognun per sè. 
E non era un qualcosa su cui discutere. Era così, fatti. 
Oppure niente. 

Non pensi?


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A 47/48 anni dire di non volere figli magari porta anche un pensiero non strettamente legato al sentore di maternità, mettendo un ipotetico legame in crescita e una convienza sareste arrivati ai suoi 49/50 anni? Sai che vuol dire? Che quando un figlio arriva all'adolescenza lei avrebbe 65 anni, se sto figlio decide di fare l'università si laurea a spanne quando lei è già sui 75... una se ha un minimo di testa se la mette via.


Si si, ci mancherebbe, ma manco io vorrei avere un figlio con lei....
Troppo inquadrata...
Però quando una ti sbatte in faccia la realtà dei fatti... 
Uno un po ragiona... 
e mi son detto in effetti a parte una sana KIAVATA e qualche Cena SCROCCATA... che ci sto a fare qua ???


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Perche a volte è capace di far gioco leva su alcune cose che in passato mi davano (e mi danno) un fastidio enorme...
> La mancanza di rispetto, ed il calpestamento del mio territorio...
> *Siamo arrivati al punto che questa prende e si presenta sotto casa... MINACCIANDOMI che se non la KIAVO* pianta giù un casino... Poi togliendole il GIOCHINO (il Ciccio, il Biberon) per alcune settimane, poi l'ho fatta smettere...
> 
> CMQ adesso siamo rimasti che io vedo altre DONNE e se le va bene è cosi altrimenti ANDARE....



Eh...penso che sì...dovresti ragionare sul palo 

il sottolineato...nei patti chiari e amicizia lunga, dovrebbe essere la base di partenza (per evitare pali che passan di mano e *non* per il reciproco piacere:carneval, non la conclusione!!

non pensi?


Senza quella base, è ovvio costruire una relazione basata sulla mancanza di rispetto e sull'invasione territoriale. 
Se non si sanno i confini dei territori, sconfinare è un soffio.


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come ti dicevo per quanto ne abbia osservate, lumachine non mi sono mai venute in mente.
> Ma le immagini sono una cosa personale. E la lumachina (ina poi...) mi fa scompisciare.
> 
> Secondo me sei troppo sensibile e tenero
> ...


Mamma come ti capisco TATA....

"ci manca solo che io e te ci troviamo per scopare e dobbiam fare patti e scene che manco in una relazione decennale."

è quello che ho sempre sostenuto io ... se solo avessi voluto una trita coglioni, mi sarei fidanzato e poi sposato.
ed avrei detto al mondo intero : COLEI è LA SOLA che HA il DIRITTO di TRITURARMI i COGLIONI.

Odio dover metter giù la scaletta... ci troviamo a tal ora e prima scopiamo poi andiamo a cena poi torniamo e scopiamo ... minchia RAGAZZI... Che Barba Che Noiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Io la penso esattamente come te... 
Mi manca una relazione seria con una dolce cucciola di cui prendermi cura, lo ammetto MI MANCA, ma ciò non toglie che la prima che passa e con la quale ci si diverte a letto possa minimamente avanzar altre richieste. Ci si diverte, ma non bisogna andar oltre se dall'altra parte non vi è un esplicito passo avanti...

"Secondo me sei troppo sensibile e tenero "
SMACK.... ti sbaciucchio TUTTA


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...penso che sì...dovresti ragionare sul palo
> 
> il sottolineato...nei patti chiari e amicizia lunga, dovrebbe essere la base di partenza (per evitare pali che passan di mano e *non* per il reciproco piacere:carneval, non la conclusione!!
> 
> ...


Io credo che le donne quando stanno da sole per troppo tempo... poi si fanno piacere qualsiasi OMINIDE che le regala un momento di intimità... PS : è stato cosi anche per me in passato sia CHIARO...

La Soluzione è una ed UNICA... Kiavarle (e farsi fare il regalo per Natale 2018) ed intanto cercar altrove...


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Mamma come ti capisco TATA....
> 
> "ci manca solo che io e te ci troviamo per scopare e dobbiam fare patti e scene che manco in una relazione decennale."
> 
> ...



ma non odiavi tato e tata??:rotfl::rotfl:

Eh...ma se quelle sono le tue regole, in una relazione mirata al sesso, com'è che non le riesci a far valere?
Che in quello che descrivi non sono le tue regole ad essere considerate. Anzi, racconti di una relazione in cui sei costretto a ridiscuterle ogni volta. (la mia libido calerebbe esponenzialmente!!)

Non sbaciucchiarmi...non amo gli sbaciucchiamenti.
E' una concessione solo ed esclusiva per Qualcuno. 
Ma apprezzo l'intenzione 

Te lo dicevo che sei troppo tenero 

In una relazione affettiva, le regole cambiano...ma se non le hai chiare, se non hai chiari i confini e i tuoi desideri, in effetti è facile scivolare fra un confine e l'altro. 
E lì il dolore è in effetti assicurato.


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Io credo che le donne quando stanno da sole per troppo tempo... *poi si fanno piacere qualsiasi OMINIDE che le regala un momento di intimità*... PS : è stato cosi anche per me in passato sia CHIARO...
> 
> La Soluzione è una ed UNICA... Kiavarle (e farsi fare il regalo per Natale 2018) ed intanto cercar altrove...



Ma sì, siamo mammiferi.
il calore e la vicinanza ci sono fondamentali.

siamo fatti così 

Però così (il grassetto) svaluti te stesso...attraverso lei - le donne - (che si fa/fan piacere qualunque ominide...)

L'intimità sarà mica cazzo e figa, vero?

Se no...minchia...vale davvero gran poco!


----------



## flower7700 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Gliel'ho detto DOMENICA sera in sala, dopo averla kiavata per bene....
> Più che dirglielo in faccia... cosa cazzo dovrei fare ?
> Questa è proprio INNAMORATA...
> 
> e non RAGIONA


Smetti di trombarla e bloccala sulla chat. Problema risolto. :up::rotfl:


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma sì, siamo mammiferi.
> il calore e la vicinanza ci sono fondamentali.
> 
> siamo fatti così
> ...


No, non mi svaluto, mi conosco bene e so pregi e difetti e come dice un utente qui del forum cui siamo andati oltre scambiandoci i cellulari e mostrandoci face to face : SONO un GRAN PARACULO ehehehehhehehe

So far gioco leva dove serve, incuriosire, coccolare, regalare momenti unici dentro e fuori dal letto... creando un clima carino e coccoloso fatto di dolcezza e tenerezza.... mi viene in automatico perche son fatto cosi, quando ci credo, in alternativa riesco ad infilare il biscottino mantenendo un certo distacco eheheheheheh


----------



## flower7700 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> qualche Cena SCROCCATA...  ???


 nooo dai.... non offri tu la cena ?


----------



## Marjanna (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si si, ci mancherebbe, ma manco io vorrei avere un figlio con lei....
> Troppo inquadrata...
> Però quando una ti sbatte in faccia la realtà dei fatti...
> Uno un po ragiona...
> e mi son detto in effetti a parte una sana KIAVATA e qualche Cena SCROCCATA... che ci sto a fare qua ???


Però non l'avevi escluso all'inizio se realmente le due voci che hai citato te l'han fatta depennare da possibile compagna. Tu ti esprimi con termini che colpiscono le donne. 
Sarebbe bastato chiudere il rapporto nel momento che non la vedevi più come compagna.
Questa mi sembra una sorta di punizione, dal _ti rispetto perchè ti vedo come possibile compagna_, al _ti uso per svuotarmeli e magari mi ci faccio pure pagare una cena_, ma è una punizione di entrambe... se non avete dialogo che ci vai a fare a cena con lei? Te ne starai meglio a casa tua sereno e tranquillo no?
Tanto più che ti descrivi come uomo piacente, che non ha problemi ad averne altre. Per come avete impostato questo rapporto, partito da una simil relazione, questo suo switchare tra quella che fa l'amante e quella che fa la moglie gelosa, non avrà mai fine. Sto Simone che cita, reale o meno che sia, di certo non rappresenta un compagno per lei, altrimenti ci starebbe insieme. Mollala. Ti farà scene è probabile, magari ti verrà sotto casa se questo è qualcosa che entrato nel vostro rapporto, ma nel giro di qualche mese se la metterà via.


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Smetti di trombarla e bloccala sulla chat. Problema risolto. :up::rotfl:


Però ogni tanto non mi dispiace KIAVARLA... a 47anni ha veramente un gran bel CULO ... metterla a 90 in camera da letto, davanti agli specchi, quando spingo come un TORO forsennato in balia degli eventi...
Mi sento come una locomotiva a VAPORE degli anni 30 che entrava in Stazione.............
CIUF
CIUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
e spingo e spingo fino a farla cadere per metà dal letto ed intanto debbo star serio per non ridere....
e la fatidica frase che recito sempre : 
NON CE LA FACCIO PIU ..............
e lei che mi istiga a VENIREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

flower7700 ha detto:


> nooo dai.... non offri tu la cena ?


NO Tesoro ... più delle volte paga la sua metà....


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però non l'avevi escluso all'inizio se realmente le due voci che hai citato te l'han fatta depennare da possibile compagna. Tu ti esprimi con termini che colpiscono le donne.
> Sarebbe bastato chiudere il rapporto nel momento che non la vedevi più come compagna.
> Questa mi sembra una sorta di punizione, dal _ti rispetto perchè ti vedo come possibile compagna_, al _ti uso per svuotarmeli e magari mi ci faccio pure pagare una cena_, ma è una punizione di entrambe... se non avete dialogo che ci vai a fare a cena con lei? Te ne starai meglio a casa tua sereno e tranquillo no?
> Tanto più che ti descrivi come uomo piacente, che non ha problemi ad averne altre. Per come avete impostato questo rapporto, partito da una simil relazione, questo suo switchare tra quella che fa l'amante e quella che fa la moglie gelosa, non avrà mai fine. Sto Simone che cita, reale o meno che sia, di certo non rappresenta un compagno per lei, altrimenti ci starebbe insieme. Mollala. Ti farà scene è probabile, magari ti verrà sotto casa se questo è qualcosa che entrato nel vostro rapporto, ma nel giro di qualche mese se la metterà via.


"Tu ti esprimi con termini che colpiscono le donne. "
? cioè ? che cosa ho detto ?

"al _ti uso per svuotarmeli e magari mi ci faccio pure pagare una cena"
Confermo... era più voglia di NON rimanere SOLO - 2 anni fa uscivo da una storia tormentata... 

"_se non avete dialogo che ci vai a fare a cena con lei?"
Infatti ultimamente manco a cena andiamo... perchè veramente gli argomenti sono a ZERO ed io di nuovi non ne voglio sentire, e sinceramente non credo minimamente alla veridicità delle frottole che racconta questa persona.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> "Tu ti esprimi con termini che colpiscono le donne. "
> ? cioè ? che cosa ho detto ?
> 
> "al _ti uso per svuotarmeli e magari mi ci faccio pure pagare una cena"
> ...


Avevo il dubbio ci fosse la solitudine in mezzo ...sempre sta cazzo di solitudine!!! :facepalm:
I termini che colpiscono le donne che a volte usi fan un po' osteria, diciamo che in genere vengono evitati (diciamo che ad una certà si son sentiti). Immagino che se conosci una donna che ti piace, non parti a dirle che c'hai la trombamica, che te la KIAVI, ect. diciamo che non attira tanto in termini di relazione. 
Sarebbe invece utile usare questa terminologia se vuoi avere proprio una scopata, così se ti risponde di si è tutto ben chiaro... _senza peli sulla lingua... momentaneamente :rotfl:

_Trombamica/o è comunque un falso, sarebbe meglio trombaconoscente._

[video=youtube_share;8xgLTinUgPU]https://youtu.be/8xgLTinUgPU[/video]
_


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2018)

Ma alla fine, fatte salve le rotture etc... non hanno entrambi esattamente quello che vogliono?  Uno che vuole solo fare sesso, e pare lo stia facendo quando gli aggrada,  l'altra che con tutte le menate sentimentali vuole soprattutto scopare, quando lui ha estro scopa e avanti così... 
Non si cercano soluzioni, abbiamo solo esposizioni, a volte autocelebrative...prendiamo atto !


----------



## Lara3 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E allora passi di qui con l'intento di annoiare noi? Fammi capire.
> 
> Che a noi non basta più il remake di Sandra e Raimondo


----------



## Rose1994 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma alla fine, fatte salve le rotture etc... non hanno entrambi esattamente quello che vogliono?  Uno che vuole solo fare sesso, e pare lo stia facendo quando gli aggrada,  l'altra che con tutte le menate sentimentali vuole soprattutto scopare, quando lui ha estro scopa e avanti così...
> Non si cercano soluzioni, abbiamo solo esposizioni, a volte autocelebrative...prendiamo atto !


A quanto ho capito Paolo ha già chi scopare, la accontenta perché lei è estenuante... 
Non c'è reciprocità credo di aver capito, perché lei è gelosa e lui vuole stare libero quindi il sesso con lei lo ingabbia in questo senso.


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> A quanto ho capito Paolo ha già chi scopare, la accontenta perché lei è estenuante...
> Non c'è reciprocità credo di aver capito, perché lei è gelosa e lui vuole stare libero quindi il sesso con lei lo ingabbia in questo senso.


Sarà come dice ma la mia sensazione è che questa rompiscatole sia una gran bella scopata e lui, tutto sommato, anche come incastro, non la disdegna certo, pur asserendo che la fa contenta ... 
Non fare l'errore di pensare che una donna possa essere veramente nella mente di un uomo... per pensare come un uomo bisogna avere i loro parametri.


----------



## alberto15 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Però ogni tanto non mi dispiace KIAVARLA... a 47anni ha veramente un gran bel CULO ... metterla a 90 in camera da letto, davanti agli specchi, quando spingo come un TORO forsennato in balia degli eventi...
> Mi sento come una locomotiva a VAPORE degli anni 30 che entrava in Stazione.............
> CIUF
> CIUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> ...


Stai diventando il mio idolo.... ah ah ah


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> No, non mi svaluto, mi conosco bene e so pregi e difetti e come dice un utente qui del forum cui siamo andati oltre scambiandoci i cellulari e mostrandoci face to face : SONO un GRAN PARACULO ehehehehhehehe
> 
> So far gioco leva dove serve, incuriosire, coccolare, regalare momenti unici dentro e fuori dal letto... creando un clima carino e coccoloso fatto di dolcezza e tenerezza.... mi viene in automatico perche son fatto cosi, quando ci credo, in alternativa riesco ad infilare il biscottino mantenendo un certo distacco eheheheheheh



Beh...paracaulo...'nzomma

Un paraculo ottiene quel che vuole col minimo dello sforzo e il massimo del vantaggio.
E lo sforzo è l'altro a farlo

Se no che paraculo sei?

Ma tutto sommato, se ti consideri paraculo, la tua sensazione è che quelli che per me sarebbero tratti intollerabili (le minacce, i rompimenti di cazzo sentimentali, le pretese di attenzione mal chieste) per te ne valgono la pena.

dicevo svalutato perchè ho capito che lei (o le donne) sole, si accontentano di un ominide qualunque pur di dar sollievo alla loro solitudine. E non perchè vogliono quell'ominide particolare. 

Ma se per te questa non è svalutazione del detto ominide (perchè lui o un altro è lo stesso, basta faccia quel che la donna desidera faccia, ossia riempire vuoti) allora tutto il mio discorso decade. 

A te tutto sommato diventa tollerabile tutto il casino che ti costruisce intorno sta donna in cambio di una pecora un po' lanciata. 
Non ti senti svalutato perchè anche tu stai riempiendo una solitudine e poi..chi si ferma è perduto. 

Quidi, mettendo sulla bilancia, sei un paraculo soddisfatto, giusto?

Anche se ti manca una relazione autentica dove pucciare il biscottino al calduccio sia agganciato all'affetto.

Nell'attesa, trasformi la tua pucciosità orsacchiotesca in toraggine. 

Quel che conta è che tu sia contento, non pensi?


Io al tuo posto, se ci fosse un uomo a rompermi il cazzo come fa questa con te...mi farei un caffè caldo e i biscottini dolci me li comprerei al supermercato (con lui fuori dalla porta..):rotfl:
Ma io sono stronza per natura.E poco tollerante all'invasione di spazi miei. 
Quindi in una situazione come la tua alla prima pisciata fuori dal vaso, sei fuori. 

Forse perchè sono una di quelle donne che alla sua solitudine ci tiene parecchio. 
E' il mio spazio relax


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> A quanto ho capito Paolo ha già chi scopare, la accontenta perché lei è estenuante...
> Non c'è reciprocità credo di aver capito, perché lei è gelosa e lui vuole stare libero quindi il sesso con lei lo ingabbia in questo senso.


Credo che tu abbia fatto il quadro completo della situazione con G

Però vorrei puntualizzare un cosa :
Non è che io voglia in ogni relazione essere libero, a me andrebbe benissimo una relazione a due, a patto che tale si evolva e si costruisca qualcosa insieme, e non con base di partenza il solo SESSO.


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sarà come dice ma la mia sensazione è che questa rompiscatole sia una gran bella scopata e lui, tutto sommato, anche come incastro, non la disdegna certo, pur asserendo che la fa contenta ...
> Non fare l'errore di pensare che una donna possa essere veramente nella mente di un uomo... per pensare come un uomo bisogna avere i loro parametri.


Mah ODDIO ... fosse meno inquadrata e meno rompicoglioni e meno inquadrata la scoperei anche più volte a settimana.

Domenica scorsa ho acconsentito, ma erano 3 settimane che le dicevo di NO, e solo ed esclusivamente per il suo essere PROLISSA e MENARROSTO su WhatsApp... Odio le lungaggini e lei è capacissima a rompere i maroni e a farmi perdere la pazienza.

Da Domenica, dovevamo rivederci Stasera e la voglia mi era passata ieri pomeriggio ahahahahahhahah


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Stai diventando il mio idolo.... ah ah ah


Ciuf Ciufffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...paracaulo...'nzomma
> 
> Un paraculo ottiene quel che vuole col minimo dello sforzo e il massimo del vantaggio.
> E lo sforzo è l'altro a farlo
> ...


Si, diciamo che tutto sommato sono contento... intrallazzo con più donne e questa G acconsente anche se non è convinta al 100%

Io non posso farci nulla se lei non capisce da sola.

Diciamo che la rottura di coglioni è proporzionata al tempo che le dedico e a come la tratto... Giustamente a nessuna piace farsi trattare come una tappabuchi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Perche la posso USARE a piacimento come TAPPABUCHI....


 urca pure tappabuchi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Vi faccio assaggiare a tutte e due il BIBERON... cosi vi calmate ???


no,  credo anche per  [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] sia passato il tempo del biberon. Preferiamo bottiglie di vino , al biberon di latte.
Sai com'è ad una certa si matura....


----------



## Rose1994 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, diciamo che tutto sommato sono contento... intrallazzo con più donne e questa G acconsente anche se non è convinta al 100%
> 
> Io non posso farci nulla se lei non capisce da sola.
> 
> Diciamo che la rottura di coglioni è proporzionata al tempo che le dedico e a come la tratto... Giustamente a nessuna piace farsi trattare come una tappabuchi.


Diciamo pure che ci trovi una situazione pesante sì ma divertente e funzionale  al tuo ego. 
Quanti anni hai?
Ti sei innamorato solo di quella donna sposata di cui parlavi?


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo, hai quello che ti sta bene avere... il resto sono nostre illazioni parametrate alle nostre aspettative in una relazione.
Fatti le tue regie, le tue sceneggiature etc... prima o poi verrà quella che ti inquadrerà e sarà lei a dettare i tempi.

Ipazia ha ragione assoluta circa il fatto che una donna che sta bene da sola possiede una totale libertà di azione e di relazione... dal momento che si dipende da qualcosa o da qualcuno è finito il potere di negoziato che esiste anche in amore, soprattutto in amore ... intanto tu fai ciò che ti piace. In fondo sono belle scopate e puoi anche perdere un poco del tuo tempo per godertele.  Alla fine si tratta solo di un po' di tempo ...  del tuo unico tempo.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> No, non è sposata... è SINGLE e vuole il suo biberon (il palo della luce che mi ritrovo in mezzo alle gambe)...
> è peggio di me a 20anni quando ero morto di FIGA !!!
> 
> Mi annoia nei suoi modi di fare, in ciò che scrive... nel fatto che deve organizzare tutto nei minimi dettagli !!!
> ...


e se la luce ti si fulmina ?
hai un piano B


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Bravissimo.... sembra un AK47.... non si inceppa mai...
> 
> No, non è alla tastiera, è tramite cellulare ! a Cena invece è NOIOSA... Non le va mai bene nulla e non ha mai idee concrete e realizzabili...
> 
> ...


Dio li fa e poi li accoppia.
Siete una coppia affiatata, credimi.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ma si INFATTI piace ad entrambi fare SESSO... poi dopo 2anni calcolando che mi tira ancora il pistolino è solo un piacere... la cosa BRUTTA è che non voglio legarmi a lei per NESSUNA ragione. Ed è per questo che la CORNIFICO


pistolino  porca zozza !!!!!
nel vocabolario hai anche goccioline ?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ma no ragazzi ... dai ... deve capire da SOLA che non c'è trippa per GATTI
> Io non voglio ferirla, deve capire da sola che non sono la persona a lei consona, anche se KIAVIAMO bene insieme.
> 
> "L'alternativa è avere non solo il palo fra le gambe, ma anche gli altri attributi e dirle chiaro senza fraintendimenti che vuoi solo sesso e NON altre reperibilità. In quel caso credo finiranno anche le sue geremiadi ..."
> ...


ma tu pensi che abbiamo problemi alla vista? no cosi tanto per capire l'uso smodato delle maiuscole


----------



## Marjanna (12 Dicembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma tu pensi che abbiamo problemi alla vista? no cosi tanto per capire l'uso smodato delle maiuscole


Oppure... GATTA SOLA KIAVIAMO DOMENICA
NON RAGIONA INNAMORATA


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Oppure... GATTA SOLA KIAVIAMO DOMENICA
> NON RAGIONA INNAMORATA




il pistolino mi ha spiazzata ...giuro


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Bravissimo.... sembra un AK47.... non si inceppa mai...
> 
> No, non è alla tastiera, è tramite cellulare ! a Cena invece è NOIOSA... Non le va mai bene nulla e non ha mai idee concrete e realizzabili...
> 
> ...


Quello che mi piace di te Paolo è che sei serenamente soddisfatto.
Quando recrimini su qualcuna lo fai con l'atteggiamento di chi indulge al gossip, ma in fin dei conti si intuisce che ti piace lo stesso.
È la tua vita, apprezzo il fatto che tu faccia scelte che ti fanno stare bene.


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Diciamo pure che ci trovi una situazione pesante sì ma divertente e funzionale  al tuo ego. Quanti anni hai?Ti sei innamorato solo di quella donna sposata di cui parlavi?


Si, mi piace esser il regista della situazione, prendere girare pirlare creare situazioni HOT riallacciare i rapporti fare tanto Sex e frequentare la Spa di Gessate ehehehehhe con più compagne possibili, cosi da far venire un filo di curiosità alla Ragazza che sta alla cassa....NEXT metterò il mio numero di Cellulare sulla tessera e chissà mai che..............................40anni GIOIA... ne ho 40 e negli ultimi 10 ho frequentato il SANO (Malato) mondo dello scambismo...Non so se fosse vero amore quello con la coetanea Sposata J... era un MIX di divertimento all'ennesima potenza !!! conosciuta su di un sito di scambisti facevamo sesso senza precauzioni fra noi due e frequentavamo club privè feste etc... ma NON voleva assolutamente lasciarmi libero di divertirmi durante gli scambi di coppia... ehehehhehe ERA GELOSISSIMA... e poi col tempo... iniziai a volere di più, lei giustamente non poteva... e da li iniziarono i primi screzi ed i primi litigi...Si, le ho voluto bene e sinceramente occupa ancora un posticino nel mio cuoricino...Tra l'altro mesi / anni fà beccò una mia conversazione proprio qui sul sito .. quindi probabile che tutt'oggi legga ancora ehehehhehehRicordo ancora che durante la nostra relazione la indirizzai verso uno Psicoterapeuta di coppia per sistemare la sua situazione con suo marito... SARO PIRLA !!! ahahahahhahahaIo quando parto in quarta per una donna parto per la TANGENTE


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ti sei innamorato solo di quella donna sposata di cui parlavi?


Questo è un tema a me molto OSTICO...

Innamorarsi è facile... basta lasciarsi andare... di solito prediligo la gentilezza le buone maniere i bei sorrisi, non ci vuole poi molto, il problema è fare MATCHING con una ragazza una donna che in primis abbia qualcosa da dire, di solito me ne sto nel mio e faccio un po' il pavone in attesa... Ma a beccare quella giusta che mi fa gli occhioni dolci ... eheheheheheh

Ho timore a lasciarmi andare, perche sono consapevole che basta un NONNULLA per far innamorare la PATATA di turno. E sinceramente la prima che passa NON va bene. Preferisco una lunga frequentazione, fatta di farfalle nello stomaco.

Io attuo la regola del 3. Tre uscite insieme prima di SMUTANDARSI. 
e Ragazze NON è facile....


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Io attuo la regola del 3. Tre uscite insieme prima di SMUTANDARSI.
> e Ragazze NON è facile....




Hai tutta la nostra solidarietà ..   Rammenta, in quei "penosi" momenti il forum ti è vicino...  :culo:


----------

